# Camper & Zamboni on Boni's 15th Bday! (photos)



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

To celebrate Zamboni's birthday, we went camping at the Washington Coast. Zamboni -- the San Diego girl -- was off leash, and as soon as we approached the beach path, she blasted down the trail, and into the water, leaving us far behind. She was happy to be there!










Camper swims in lakes, rivers and pools. But he's has never been to the beach before, so water that attacked him was a new experience! 









There's nothing like the feel of ocean air in your ears!










Behold, my kingdom! 










Dinner was steak, followed by birthday cake and a lllloooonnnnggg nap! Happy birthday Zamboni!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Zamboni!!! (love the name)
15 years old?







~ love the pictures.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Boni! Sounds like quite the party! Chama raises her paw in toast to you and wished she could have been there to share dinner.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Zamboni! You can tell she had a great time at the beach. Her whole face shows how happy she is.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Camper & Zamboni on Boni's 15th Bday! (photos)*

Yeaaaahhh!!! Happy B Day, Zamboni-grrrl!







She is looking so GOOD, Lori!!







What a happy girl she is, conquering the beach herself! Her coat is gorgeous, and such rich colors, too. Her face is what makes my heart just melt-- determined, smart-- sweet!







Oh, well, okay, handsome CrazyMan Camper







got to cavort there too, but.. her highness clearly claimed the beach as her very own! Camper looks fantastic too-- strong, hunky, beautiful and soooo athletic!







These pics are great. It shows what great work you have done with both of them, for them to be off lead in a wide open space like this. What good dogs! Happy B Day Boni!! Grimm sends you birthday slurps!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

What a way to celebrate a birthday!!!

Happy Birthday Zamboni it looks like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

15!!!!!! WOW








Zamboni

Looks like you had a wonderful time at the beach


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

<span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Zamboni !! </span> </span> </span> 

What great pictures on a marvelous day! Quite an achievement for both the birthday girl and her mom in reaching the big 15 too!








<span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Lori !! </span> </span> </span>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Zamboni - you look mahvelous dahling!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Camper & Zamboni on Boni's 15th Bday! (photos)*

Zamboni sends everyone her most gracious thanks. She appreciates the kind thoughts. 

We're making BIG plans for her 20th birthday -- we're renting a hall, grilling up carne asada, serving margaritas, flan, and a big squirrel pinata for the fur kids, stuffed with meaty freeze-dried delicious treats! I have a feeling there will be a rousing game of "keep-away" for the pinata stick! 

So start saving up your airfare (or gas money) now! Since weather here is always iffy, we'll have the party in San Diego, so that all Zamboni's family and friends down there can attend as well. 

Patti, in all honesty, we have to admit that Camper was not off-leash and free to roam. There were other dogs on the beach, and well, I was worried that he might decide that running down the beach for 10 or so miles with a new pal was a great idea.







So he was on a flexi. So Dh and I ran in and out of the surf with him. We all got sand-encrusted and soaked.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Zamboni,

I might be late but in spite of it







from this part of the
world.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Camper & Zamboni on Boni's 15th Bday! (photos)*








*  <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> Zamboni you look BEAUTIFUL for a 15 year old girl, what's your beauty secret? </span>

<span style='font-size: 20pt'> HAPPY 15th BIRTHDAY ... </span>
















<span style='font-size: 14pt'> ... and I'm looking forward to hearing about your 20th!!! </span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Beauty secret?

Pizza!

(The antioxidants in the tomato sauce!)









And we expect ALL the Hooligans to be AT the party. We'll serve all their favorites! Arbys, pizza...

No one parties like seniors!







But the younger Hooligans are invited as well!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

<span style="color: #FF6666"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ZAMBONI !!! YOU ARE SUCH A GORGEOUS YOUNG LADY







</span></span>



















<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #3366FF">AND YOU... CAMPER....YOU LOOK JUST LIKE MY SAFIR, ESPECIALLY IN THAT LAST PICTURE !!! VERY HANDSOME!!! </span></span>


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy, happy belated birthday gorgeous girl! There's just nothing more beautiful than a senior's face...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful Zamboni!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I'm late!! Happy Birthday, Zamboni!! What an absolutely gorgeous dog!! I love her face!!







And Camper is such a hunk!!


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zamboni! Bond wishes he could have played in the ocean with you!


----------



## Joanne7751 (Sep 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday 15th Zamboni - you look marvelous darling.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Joanne! Zamboni is still celebrating! At least, she still demands cake and ice cream!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I missed this thread the first time around but a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Zamboni!!!!









And Leo sends his sympathies to Camper having recently had his own first ocean experience/aka The Day of _The Water That Moved_


----------

